# NBC Virgin Islands?



## sikma (Dec 11, 2003)

Just got to playing with my new fta and cannot pick up NBC on sat. 101
I checked with various sites, i.e. lyngsat, they list it with the freq. etc.. but I can't pick it up.....is it still there, if so have they changed freq. and/or symbol rate


----------



## PSB (Oct 4, 2002)

Its there but its the weakest TP./channel there, I get it at around 50% quality here in the Twin Cities.......36" dish and an Invacom LNBF :grin:


----------



## neljtorres (Jul 15, 2004)

PSB said:


> Its there but its the weakest TP./channel there, I get it at around 50% quality here in the Twin Cities.......36" dish and an Invacom LNBF :grin:


NBC from Virgin Islands is owned by Storefront Television is repeat the same programming as WNBC. There on Galaxy 10R, there are the same owners of WSJP UPN/WB, WPRU ABC from Puerto Rico and WVXF CBS from Saint Thomas


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

It's a real bear to get. I find it easy to point my dish to pick up everything else on AMC 4, yet get nothing for WVGN. The only way I can get it (except by blind chance) is to take my receiver to the dish and tweak it just so while watching the signal quality for that transponder. Even after I've got it optimized, it still seems to vanish a couple of days per month.


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

Anyone still getting this channel? I never saw it at home, although I got it on a 5 meter at work once.


----------



## BigMike (Dec 4, 2003)

I can get it. I never used to be able to with my 80cm dish, but I recently upgraded to a Primestar dish and get a 76% signal and around 50% quality on a Fortec receiver. It's very sensitive though. I've found that I have to be pretty much spot on to get it to come in. If I nudge the dish one time east or west, I lose the signal.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Still getting it here on the 10'.

Note: Your LNB/F L.O. has to be very close to the correct frequency or you may have to tune up or down in 1 Mhz steps to get this very narrow band channel.

I have seem some LNBFs which were as much as 3 mhz off.


----------

